# Flats Flyer 25 website is up



## iMacattack

WOW, after reading your recent post you have my attention.


----------



## firecat1981

I was interested in seeing more info as well, and no offense, but I didn't make it past the first video. Most people want to see written data and scematics (not drawn in crayon). Plus it might turn some people off to see they have to click through 10 minutes of clips just for basic info.

I would leave the videos up incase people want to click on them, but add written information along with them and pictures.


----------



## 345davex

Thanks for the input. FlatsFlyer.com is developing. We will break that first long video into parts, and will be adding other videos, still photos, fact sheets, line drawings and artist renderings over the next couple of weeks.
Dave


----------



## flydipper

What happens when you are poling the FF25 with a 20 mph wind at your back and a strong tide also pushing you- suddenly you see a school of mudding fish ahead and you must stop to let your angler cast his fly at them. With all that momentum it must be like trying to stop a super tanker. Poling staight is easy its the turning and stopping that make a good poling skiff.


----------



## joshuabward

> What happens when you are poling the FF25 with a 20 mph wind at your back and a strong tide also pushing you- suddenly you see a school of mudding fish ahead and you must stop  to let your angler cast his fly at them. With all that momentum it must be like trying to stop a super tanker. Poling staight is easy its the turning and stopping that make a good poling skiff.


20mph wind is a bit much to pole any boat in much less fly fish in.  

I agree the with Firecat the website needs a rework.  Either way you successfully built up the suspense.


----------



## 345davex

Fernandina Josh and Captain Bob -
Super tanker?  Hmmm, that gets me thinking . . . . I'm going to need an extra long roll of drafting paper for that one.
As for stopping, Power Pole has that covered.
Turning was the one thing we didn't think it would do well.  If you take a look at one of those 3 photos at the 4:40 mark of that first long video, one boat is an earlier prototype with no forward keel, and another has the keel added. It originally turned too easily!!! Now it tracks and turns fine.  Because the bow is so sharp and the bow keel is down there all by itself, we will be fastening a custom cast bronze stem and keel shoe on them for long term durability (that's an old-fashion solution.)
In that no-keel bow photo you will also see a tall stack of waterline stripes. Each one marks one inch of draft.  We thought we might need that many to see the draft with 3 big people on the bow, but we didn't. Mostly the boat just draws 5 - 6 inches.  We will show more of that as the website develops.
Thanks for the comment.
Attached is a photo of draft lines -- red is 6" draft.
It may be long, but the finished boat before hardware should be less than 1200 lbs. Originally we did some engineering for a high percentage of carbon fiber which would have made a 700 lb thin skin boat, but that added $20,000+ to the cost. Anyway, the 1600 lb prototype works fine and 1200 or less will be even better.
Dave


----------

